# ST270 needs a little carb tuning



## lilnotts (Feb 22, 2015)

Recently picked up at ST270 the other day for doing my sidewalks(use a tractor or atv for the rest of the driveway). Model #932001 Serial #013679.It starts and runs very easily even if it is cold but I'm having and issue with the throttle and choke. I can move the choke left or right from the center setting but it starts to die off after a little bit. The throttle lever on top makes barely any difference in RPM, seems to just be full throttle all the time. I see there are two adjustment screws on the side of the carb but I'm not sure which screw does what and how to properly adjust them. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello lilnotts, welcome to *SBF!!* the st270's have a diaphragm carb


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sounds like the carb has plugged orifices. Had something similar this happening on my previous blower. I poured in a healthy dose of SeaFoam, started and ran the blower until it got warm, and then let it sit for a few days (about a week - there was no snow to speak of). Started it again and ran like a champ.

BTW, here's where you can get the Owners Manual, Parts Manual & Service Manual for your blower.

Repair: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/000128A.pdf
Parts: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-32-77.pdf
Owners: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032047.pdf


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Also, remove and check your fuel line to see if there are any cracks or rough spots on the inside. If there are, or you see any black rubber gunk in the carburetor, replace the fuel line and clean out the carburetor.


----------



## MortamerPA (Feb 5, 2015)

Has anyone had success replacing the carb with a knock-off from eBay?


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

MortamerPA said:


> Has anyone had success replacing the carb with a knock-off from eBay?


I go to partstree.com to find the part number of the carb. They are a great source for on-line shopping, You might need to use the numbers on the engine if you go to another site (briggs and stratton parts etc). 
Once you have the part number in hand I normally order a new carb. They are fairly cheap. Then I order another new one and throw it into my parts box and label it for the machine it's intended for. 

(I'm weird but I like basic stuff in a box above the shelf with common stuff so if it should break down, I have a good chance of getting it up and running before the next storm ie: belts, carb, plugs, pins).
I shop ebay, Amazon or partstree and other places to find the best deal.

I shop on-line as the local guys all closed up. I use to visit them for all my needs, well no more!

Since most parts come from china, a knock off may work just fine, but I will buy name brand parts as the prices are not much different.

If I can't list these websites above, please edit my post as I apologize for not reading the rules.

edit to add: the carb for my 3 YR old platium machine was $40 and the newest pro machine was $75 ouch...


----------

